# Sheets and pillows for bedroom



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

@ConnorDunlea Go to a store and look for sheets that are of the size of bed you have. Look at the quality of the material. Decide what you want and buy it. Is this really a DIY question? Or do you delight in spamming the site?


----------



## ConnorDunlea (11 mo ago)

.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Prespam


----------



## Thom Paine (Nov 24, 2021)

ConnorDunlea said:


> Hi everyone.
> I recently moved to a new house and I would like to replace the old sheets and pillows with new ones, the most important thing for me is that the quality is really good.
> 
> 
> ...



Walmart.. discontinued aisle. 

Tractor Supply ... for horse blankets and 100 lb. bag of oats for pillows.


----------



## a_white96 (12 mo ago)

I bet anything that is priced above average and has some catchy marketing labels would be a decent choice.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

a_white96 said:


> priced above average


What sort of logic is that? People sell crap at high prices and you don't know what you are buying.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

I buy "Hotel pillows" at Walmart. Best pillows I've had and at the price I replace every 6 months. Wife bought some pricey sheets with a really high thread count (supposed to be better) they felt like canvas. If I didn't shave before bed every time I moved the slightest bit, it sounded like sanding with 80 grit.


----------



## a_white96 (12 mo ago)

chandler48 said:


> What sort of logic is that? People sell crap at high prices and you don't know what you are buying.


I mean, it's very obvious when people are tying to sell you **** at high prices. And sheets and pillows are not rocket science.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

a_white96 said:


> And sheets and pillows are not rocket science.


In some instances they are. We have been through pillows galore. I finally settled on Love My Pillow. Simply a good pillow. It doesn't bunch up, it fully supports, has no dips in it, and seems to be engineered better than most pillows. Go buy a sleep number split king bed . You don't go to Wal Mart to buy your sheets. They are proprietary, and expensive. I have been able to find them on Ebay at a more reasonable price.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

chandler48 said:


> In some instances they are. We have been through pillows galore. I finally settled on Love My Pillow. Simply a good pillow. It doesn't bunch up, it fully supports, has no dips in it, and seems to be engineered better than most pillows. Go buy a sleep number split king bed . You don't go to Wal Mart to buy your sheets. They are proprietary, and expensive. I have been able to find them on Ebay at a more reasonable price.


Been thinking about the sleep number split king here. I can't sleep flat down. Been sleeping in a recliner for a year now.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

You won't go wrong with the Sleep Number. Wifey has to sleep elevated due to possible regurgitation problems. I am a side sleeper, so I can't have my head elevated, so the Sleep Number is perfect for us. In addition it has foot elevation which is nice. Not sure if you watch TV in bed or not, but raising the head and feet mimics a good recliner. Wireless remote controls.


----------



## livingwithwhite (3 mo ago)

The best sheets and pillows for your bedroom will depend on your personal preferences. However, some tips on how to choose the best sheets and pillows for your bedroom include considering the type of fabric you want, the firmness of the pillow, and the size of the bed.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

And there it is! ConnorDunlea is listed on stopforumspam.com


----------



## DanWinds63 (1 mo ago)

Hey, Connor if you still want to buy some good quality pillows and sheets with a luxury touch then I suggest you visit Woods Fine Linens, It’s England's one of the finest linens stores since 1895.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

DanWinds63 said:


> Woods Fine Linens, It’s England's one of the finest linens stores since 1895


OP is down under, and probably doesn't have a local store you mentioned where he lives.


----------

